# M65



## matt (Jul 18, 2005)

Greetings all

I'm new to the forum and am about to take the plunge with an m65. What do you reckon - good buy?

Matt


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

Good make and fine watch from what I've seen.









Welcome and enjoy being here.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mat,

Welcome to the Forum







O&W are fine watches for the money.

I have a M65.

I find it a touch to small for my tastes, so sadly seldom ware it









but when I do it's very accurate









MIKE


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fine if you like acrylic xtals.


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2005)

Greetings all

just received an M65 - it's either me or the watch; but can't seem to make it hack or set the time! Date sets OK but there seems to be only one crown position. Is it me or the watch at fault. Any Ideas?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2005)

Ignore that last message - it was me! Crown is stiff & does have 2 positions...............


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

That mesh bracelet above looks great on the M65







Is it one of RLT's? Did you have much trouble getting it to fit the M65?

Thanks,

Owen


----------

